# Tire dilemma- need help deciding



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

People,

got as flat yesterday- drove it for 4 miles and heard noise- pulled over, one tire totally flat- who knows how long it was driven that low. Now, Tire rack doesnt carry them anymore (all 4 were bought new 3 yrs ago). Most convenient choice Ive found is Costco, has same size, but might be a touring, which I understand is not a good idea to put on a car with 3 performance tires. heres 2 of them:

http://tires2.costco.com/SearchBySi...SearchID=d800dbbf-1ad5-480a-a706-cd41062b0586

The firdst one has an "S". maybe thats not a touring tire? Should I try to plug my tire (it was a nail) and see if it holds the air? Isnt there a risk that even if it holds air, the walls are damaged inside, and tire could blow upon higher speed?

Thanks!


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Beginning in 1991, the speed symbol denoting a fixed maximum speed capability of new tires must be shown only in the speed rating portion of the tire's service description, such as 225/50R16 89S. The most common tire speed rating symbols, maximum speeds and typical applications are shown below:
L 75 mph120 km/hOff-Road & Light Truck Tires
M 81 mph130 km/
N 87 mph140km/hTemporary Spare Tires
P 93 mph150 km/h
Q 99 mph160 km/hStudless & Studdable Winter Tires
R 106 mph170 km/hH.D. Light Truck Tires
S 112 mph180 km/hFamily Sedans & Vans
T 118 mph190 km/hFamily Sedans & Vans
U 124 mph200 km/hH130 mph210 km/hSport Sedans & Coupes
V 149 mph240 km/hSport Sedans, Coupes & Sports Cars


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks, jack. Now, my 3 tires left are "H" rated (not sure what that means, one guy said they were performance), as opposed to a "T" tire (touring. Can I mix them without stressing too much? Thats what Im trying to learn.

On your chart above, I see no "H"........


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm sure that some may disagree with some of my methods, just as I may disagree with some of theirs, but I have been plugging puncture holes in my and my wife's vehicles for 30-some years, with much success, including a 10-ply on my pickup, an 8-ply on one of my trailers, and one on her passenger car, all probably within about the past 12 months. Granted, that's a lot, on average, now that I think about it, but quite a few over the years. My criteria is simply that I only plug clean holes, such as a nail, screw, or similar puncture, and it has to be on one of our "daily drivers". If there is any sign of a tear, rip, or something beyond a straight puncture, or, since you mentioned touring a few times, if it were on our 'vette, it gets a new tire, and, more often than not, we usually will replace a pair, rather than a single one, depending of course on the mleage, i.e. amount of tread wear. The other thing, in my opinion, that you cannot do with radial tires is drive them very far, or at any significant speed, when deflated, due to the potential of unseen sidewall damage.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

DexterII said:


> II have been plugging puncture holes in my and my wife's vehicles for 30-some years, The other thing, in my opinion, that you cannot do with radial tires is drive them very far, or at any significant speed, when deflated, due to the potential of unseen sidewall damage.


I have been repairing my own also for some 30 years, without incident. All of them have been due to a slow leak caused by a nail or something similar. I would also be concerned about plugging a tire that has been driven on for some distance when deflated. Unseen damage is not worth the risk.

noquacks....for your reference H is rated at 130mph 210kph.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

polarzak said:


> I would also be concerned about plugging a tire that has been driven on for some distance when deflated. Unseen damage is not worth the risk.


Good advice. At three years old I would get at least two new tires. Is this an all wheel drive vehicle?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

47_47 said:


> Good advice. At three years old I would get at least two new tires. Is this an all wheel drive vehicle?


Man, big thanks for all your experiences/advice, people. Gives me confidence. After calling all over for 2 days, Im getting closer. yes, I agree that while a plug usually works well (Ive done a bunch with no ill effects over the years), plugging a radial with wall damage(you should see the circular wear/heat/stress line around the tire right at the middle of the wall!), its a junked tire, at this point. Not worth the gamble.

Im considering 2 new, placed on the either rear of front. 47, it is a rear wheel drive 2 seater. 

Thanks!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Just wanted to update, since the members here offered advice- YES, there iS hope, even if your performance tires are no longer carried in stk! Bought 2 new, and 2-5 days to arrive- no biggee. BUT, afraid to keep the 3 yr old tires as a spare (one of them of course), as they are unidirectional. Should that be a big concern, to use a uni backwards as a spare for even up to a week, going up to 50-60 mph?

Thaks!


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about a 3 yr old spare tire. If the tire is in decent shape, it will be fine. 

Don't put it into rotation and use it as a spare only. If you get a flat, it will get you around for a few days while you get another tire or two. 

As far as directional, if you are using it as a regular tire, then it needs to be in the correct direction of rotation. But, as a spare, it still has a 50% chance of being in the correct direction if you get a flat. Personally, I would store it as the spare and not worry about it.


----------

